# CL deal Alliant 1-1/2TMV 9x42 mill



## Jroberts1968 (Apr 22, 2014)

I picked up a Alliant TMV off craiglist. Mill is in great shape, paint is rough but the ways and scrapes are wonderful. I have a PM45 now and just out grew it. I paid 2000.00 for it and feel good about the buy. 

It was under power when I inspected it and I took some cuts to boot. No noise from the head and all controls work including one shot oiler. 

I ordered a VFD and 3 axis DRO we will place her this weekend in the corner. 

1984 dated on back of mill, I think she looks good for 30 years!


----------



## BGHansen (Jul 12, 2017)

Jroberts1968 said:


> I picked up a Alliant TMV off craiglist. Mill is in great shape, paint is rough but the ways and scrapes are wonderful. I have a PM45 now and just out grew it. I paid 2000.00 for it and feel good about the buy.
> 
> It was under power when I inspected it and I took some cuts to boot. No noise from the head and all controls work including one shot oiler.
> 
> ...


Hi Jim,

Curious what you think about your Alliant mill.  One showed up on Craig's List about 20 miles from my house at a pretty good ($2400) price.  Would like to upgrade mills.

Thanks again, Bruce


----------



## kd4gij (Jul 12, 2017)

I have run Alliant machines. Top of the line for Taiwan machines.


----------

